# Removals companies



## iankerr18 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi I'm new to the site and would be grateful if anyone could recommend a removals company. We are moving from Glasgow to Campoamor at the end of August. We already own a furnished villa so it will only be a half load.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Movers International.. google them, they are in Preston in the UK but serve the whole of the UK and Spain. I used them, my mother used them and at least a dozen of my friends have used them. They are professional and reasonable. They offer everything from shared loads to dedicated. My mum used them to move a few years ago and as she is disabled we asked them to pack everything for her... all of her things including some very delicate antiques were delivered on time and in perfect condition. Cannot fault them.


----------



## iankerr18 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks very much for the reply, it's good to hear of a highly recommended company. I will have a look at their website.
Kind regards
Ian


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

We used a the Shiply website. A little gamble but the transport companies on there do come with feedback, in a similar way to eBay. 

Ended up filling one a larger Sprinter van from Portsmouth to Northern Costa Blanca for £400. Insured up to £3k and the service was excellent. 

You pay your money and take a chance with every removal firm. We have experience of a large well known UK company moving between 2 UK locations and damaging belongings. 

The chap that moved our bits has a place in Nottingham and also near Murcia, in fact our belongings stayed in Murcia for three weeks before being moved up to our friends near our place. We have a couple of weeks to go before moving in and it was simple to get them delivered to a friends.

I would happily give you the details but if you want a no obligation look see then create a free account on Shiply, measure your items, post your list of items to move and watch the quotes come in. Be aware that £80 of whatever is quoted goes to Shiply for them to supply contact details of the courier. You'll be surprised how cheap it will go BUT please pay attention to the feedback..

If you've ever seen Shipping Wars you'll know exactly what I'm talking about......

Good luck


----------



## iankerr18 (Apr 8, 2016)

Many thanks for the detailed reply, I will have a look at the Shiply website.
Kind regards
Ian


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I used Way2Go, no complaints at all. In fact they were thrown a couple of curved balls to do with the move and dealt with them without fuss.


----------



## iankerr18 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I will look into them


----------



## iankerr18 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Mick, I will give them a call


----------

